# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  What could go wrong?

## CaptUSA

Company Creates Gun That Looks Like A Cell Phone

http://www.newscrawl.com/content/com...aram1=tpain-fb

Looks like LEO's just gave themselves an excuse to execute anyone they please.  


(ahem, you know, in case they needed another one.)

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Goons goona goon anyone with a phone... (that's pretty much everyone...)

----------


## Pericles

> Goon goona goon anyone with a phone... (that's pretty much everyone...)


You are late to the party - Las Vegas cops got there years ago http://www.reviewjournal.com/news/la...ing-erik-scott

----------


## acptulsa

LOL

iDerringer

----------


## presence

yikes moral hazard

----------


## opal



----------


## CaptUSA

//

----------

